# Other International Reviews for January 2006



## KristinB (Jan 4, 2006)

*Updated*

Mabula Timeshare
South Africa
Review by: Gail Shaw


----------



## KristinB (Jan 5, 2006)

*Updated*

Manly National
Australia
Review by: Joan Dungey


----------



## KristinB (Jan 14, 2006)

*New*

Don Pancho Beach Resort
Queensland, Australia
Review and photos by: Bruce Bailey

Silver Sands Resort
Western Australia
Review and photos by: Bruce Bailey

*Updated*

Pacific Palms
New South Wales, Australia
Review and photos by: Bruce Bailey


----------

